# Milk Thistle



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

So I bought some Milk Thistle from Walgreens for myself, but I've heard it's good for dogs. I got 1000mg capsules and the bottle suggests one pill twice a day for humans. 

Does anyone know if I can give this to my dog and if so at what dose? Is 1000mg ok once a day?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Milk Thistle is great for the liver and diabetes but if your dog doesn't need it then I wouldn't use it.


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

She has no interal organ problems, but was on a lot of meds for disco and thought this might be good for her. She's off everything except antibiotics and metacam now.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My girl Kiya gets milk thistle, she's been on seizure meds for 5 years. She's 115lbs and I give her silmarian milk thistle, I believe its 1,000mg. The vet agreed that her liver values are very good concidering her med history.


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

After reading up more on it, I've decided against it. Mo is down to just antibiotics now and it doesn't seem like it'll help.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Good decision I think... I have used milk thistle on a dog with liver cancer....it is a wonderful cleansing herb, but I agree that it should not be used as a preventative, only if there is a problem. I noticed you indicate she is on antibiotics. I would consider a good probiotic to help replenish the good flora, provided it is not given at the same time as meds. 

This link I find exceptionally interesting regarding spondy and arthritis as it discusses some natural and homeopathic treatments. Given you indicated you were looking at milk thistle, I thought you also may find it interesting.

Fiona's Fast Dogs


----------

